# Kernel driver for Intel Sunrise Point-H PMC

## brundage

I'm on kernel 4.14.65-gentoo and am having a hard time finding the driver for this one last piece of hardware. 

Motherboard: ASUS H170 PRO GAMING

lshw

```
        *-memory UNCLAIMED

             description: Memory controller

             product: Sunrise Point-H PMC

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             version: 31

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz (30.3ns)

             capabilities: bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:df344000-df347fff

```

lspci

```
00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PMC

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at df344000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

```

Anyone know if this is supported in 4.14 and where to find the CONFIG?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

intel_pmc_core

device drivers -> x86 platform specific device drivers -> intel pmc core driver

----------

## bunder

odd, i have that driver enabled on my laptop but it doesn't seem to do anything...  and lspci doesn't show as it being used.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I have rev 21 on my acer laptop and it shows up as being installed and used. as for what it does *shrugs*

----------

## brundage

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> intel_pmc_core
> 
> device drivers -> x86 platform specific device drivers -> intel pmc core driver

 

I have this enabled already and the system doesn't report it in use for Sunrise Point-H SMBus.

```
0 blaze src/linux # zcat /proc/config.gz|egrep INTEL_PMC_CORE

CONFIG_INTEL_PMC_CORE=y

```

```
0 blaze src/linux # lspci -k

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Sunrise Point-H PMC

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Then I don't know what to tell you, I'm kernel 4.14.62 and works, though lspci says mine is (rev 21), maybe things have changed between the revs.

Edit to add: I see yours is a H PMC, probably too new for that driver, you'll have to see if newer kernel might recognize it.

```
00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP PMC

        Kernel driver in use: intel_pmc_core
```

----------

## brundage

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Then I don't know what to tell you, I'm kernel 4.14.62 and works, though lspci says mine is (rev 21), maybe things have changed between the revs.
> 
> Edit to add: I see yours is a H PMC, probably too new for that driver, you'll have to see if newer kernel might recognize it.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's probably the case. Thanks.

----------

